# DIS Board trade



## rwpeterson (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone completed a direct exchange/trade with a DVC member on the DIS Rent/Trade board?  I've posted a direct exchange request on TUG but I thought I'd try posting on the DIS board too.  Just curious if anyone's had any success over on DIS.

TIA


----------



## janej (Mar 13, 2009)

Unless they changed policy, DIS board did not allow any non DVC listing.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 13, 2009)

janej said:


> Unless they changed policy, DIS board did not allow any non DVC listing.



 Tomandrobin listed one of their non-DVC TS for a trade for points on the DIS site last year.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's the link to the Disboards "trade" listing rules - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=22827253&postcount=5 (NOTE: you have to login to view)



> *Trade Offered:*
> Use this category to make an offer to trade your non-DVC timeshare reservation (such as Marriott, Hilton, Starwood, etc) for a DVC resort reservation.
> The non-DVC timeshare you're offering for trade MUST be personally owned by yourself and must be at your 'home' resort. Home resort is defined as the specific resort where you purchased.
> Timeshare exchanges of any kind, or timeshare reservations at any non-home resort, may not be offered using these boards.
> ...


----------



## rwpeterson (Mar 13, 2009)

*Those are the rules I found on DIS*

Has anyone successfully traded through DIS?


----------



## rhonda (Mar 13, 2009)

rwpeterson said:


> Has anyone successfully traded through DIS?


Not me.  I posted a "direct exchange" request on Dis years ago *offering* 10,000 Worldmark points (sufficient number for a 2BR unit, full week in high season for most WM destinations at that time) *seeking* a specific 1BR week (200 DVC points) ... *received* not one nibble.  My ad listed plenty of ways to use the 10,000 WM points with links to resort images and info.  I either bumped or relisted the thread a year later (prior to the current thread maintenance/expiration policies) ... still no interest.

I've had much better success trading WM into DVC through II and now RCI.  Sure, I'm paying an exchange fee and won't receive DVC member privileges on arrival ... but I also don't have to address all the _trust_ issues raised by some DisBoard participants.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 13, 2009)

rhonda said:


> Not me.  I posted a "direct exchange" request on Dis years ago *offering* 10,000 Worldmark points (sufficient number for a 2BR unit, full week in high season for most WM destinations at that time) *seeking* a specific 1BR week (200 DVC points) ... *received* not one nibble.  My ad listed plenty of ways to use the 10,000 WM points with links to resort images and info.  I either bumped or relisted the thread a year later (prior to the current thread maintenance/expiration policies) ... still no interest.
> 
> I've had much better success trading WM into DVC through II and now RCI.  Sure, I'm paying an exchange fee and won't receive DVC member privileges on arrival ... but I also don't have to address all the _trust_ issues raised by some DisBoard participants.



I'm a DIS'er and the R/T board drives me nuts. Contacted an owner about a transfer for a specific resort, no she wasn't transfering then a week later she wanted to. 

I wanted all the points she had available(200 or so) but I guess she wanted to make a bunch of studio reservations and hold hands instead of making one phone call and getting her money.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 13, 2009)

rhonda said:


> Not me.  I posted a "direct exchange" request on Dis years ago *offering* 10,000 Worldmark points (sufficient number for a 2BR unit, full week in high season for most WM destinations at that time) *seeking* a specific 1BR week (200 DVC points) ... *received* not one nibble.  My ad listed plenty of ways to use the 10,000 WM points with links to resort images and info.  I either bumped or relisted the thread a year later (prior to the current thread maintenance/expiration policies) ... still no interest.
> 
> I've had much better success trading WM into DVC through II and now RCI.  Sure, I'm paying an exchange fee and won't receive DVC member privileges on arrival ... but I also don't have to address all the _trust_ issues raised by some DisBoard participants.



so sorry didn't see that ad.

there was definitely someone who posted on the Orlando hotels & attractions first - told him about the DVC rental/trade - then mentioned on the mousecellaneous - he say he got 3 or 4 offers. don't know if he had problems or not?

now it was also a Hyatt in Key West but for winter (Nov maybe)

most DVC members would be willing to trade you for 5 days Sun - thurs (leaving on Fri)  - the sat and sun are so high. of course with the new point chart for 2010 - they are not so high anymore.

don't even look on the rental/trade - unless renting myself.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 13, 2009)

also good look at these boards

www.mouseowners.com

it has a rental/trade that might work for you.


----------



## rwpeterson (Mar 13, 2009)

*Does anyone have an old DVC guidebook?*

I think my resort was listed in the World Passport section of the guidebook when DVC traded with Interval.  I'm basing this on the following result of a Google Search:



Disney Vacation Club - Member Getaways
Spinnaker at Lake Dillon, Dillon Sunterra Pacific–The Village at Steamboat, .... Concierge Collection · Adventure Collection · World Passport Collection ...
disney.go.com/vacations/websites/disneyvacationclub/memberguidebook/mg/m/m_us.html - 71k - Cached - Similar pages



Does anyone have an old guidebook?  I'm curious if Spinnaker at Lake Dillon (Colorado) was a World Passport resort back in the DVC-Interval days.

Thanks!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 13, 2009)

rwpeterson said:


> I think my resort was listed in the World Passport section of the guidebook when DVC traded with Interval.  I'm basing this on the following result of a Google Search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go take a look at the pile of DVC stuff. I think might have the II list circa 2006.

Bingo, I have it!  Yes Spinnaker at Lake Dillon was on the II/World Passport list.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

rwpeterson said:


> Has anyone completed a direct exchange/trade with a DVC member on the DIS Rent/Trade board?  I've posted a direct exchange request on TUG but I thought I'd try posting on the DIS board too.  Just curious if anyone's had any success over on DIS.
> 
> TIA



I have done direct exchanges on both DisBoards and MouseOwners. The Dis R/T board is a lot more difficult then MouseOwners. DisBoards will only allow a trade offered if the reservation is 6 months out, MO does not have those restrictions. 

I find that owners on DisBoards are a fickle bunch. They all want great locations, but are either scared to make the deal or too cheap, and feel like they are getting ripped off. I have actually had the best trade luck here on Tug and MouseOwners.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

janej said:


> Unless they changed policy, DIS board did not allow any non DVC listing.



They do, but only for specific trade requests....no rentals.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 14, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I have done direct exchanges on both DisBoards and MouseOwners. The Dis R/T board is a lot more difficult then MouseOwners. DisBoards will only allow a trade offered if the reservation is 6 months out, MO does not have those restrictions.
> 
> I find that owners on DisBoards are a fickle bunch. They all want great locations, but are either scared to make the deal or too cheap, and feel like they are getting ripped off. I have actually had the best trade luck here on Tug and MouseOwners.



:hysterical: Tom you really came up with an apt portrait of the Dis R/T board. 

I noticed the DIS'er who I tried to work the transfer on VB points last year has them listed again!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> :hysterical: Tom you really came up with an apt portrait of the Dis R/T board.
> 
> I noticed the DIS'er who I tried to work the transfer on VB points last year has them listed again!



Between all of the rules, the heavy handed mod's and wary disboard members, I rarely post rentals/trades on that board anymore. The board allows trades, but really seems to discourage posting of them.....kind of moronic rules. 

The members themselves are so uninformed with timeshares in general, which adds to the problems and distrust.


----------



## rwpeterson (Mar 14, 2009)

*Maybe I'd be better off renting*

Maybe I should just rent out my Christmas ski week and rent points from a DVC owner.  Of course, it sounds like some folks have had trouble doing that on DIS.

I was hoping for a direct exchange for a 2B at any Orlando DVC resort for Sun-Thur, Magic Season, March 2010.  Do you think that's too optimistic?  

Because two of our kids will be performing at Disney World with their high school band, we wanted to stay on site.  We're going a few days early so we only need the 2 bedroom for Sun and Mon, then they'll join the rest of the band at a hotel and the 3 of us will stay for Tue-Wedn-Thur.  Then we're going to OLCC for the 2nd week.  Our first ever 2 week vacation!!

I didn't want to move to another room after 2 nights and I don't think 5 can stay in a 1 bedroom without breaking the occupancy rules.  That seems to be a hot topic on DIS, some people say you can have 5 in a 1 bedroom, other say it's against the rules.  Sometimes I feel even more confused after reading DIS posts.


----------



## richardm (Mar 16, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Between all of the rules, the heavy handed mod's and wary disboard members, I rarely post rentals/trades on that board anymore. The board allows trades, but really seems to discourage posting of them.....kind of moronic rules.
> 
> The members themselves are so uninformed with timeshares in general, which adds to the problems and distrust.



You have to remember, that the main commercial purpose of that site is as lead generation for a DVC reseller, and the majority of its moderators are employed by the same. Increased rental and trade traffic would ultimately reduce sales, so they are not promoted or encouraged.

I've also found that MouseOwners is easier to deal with.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 16, 2009)

richardm said:


> and the majority of its moderators are employed by the same.



Absolutely NOT TRUE!


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 16, 2009)

I have done a trade with someone who posted on the DisBoards. It was for  a trade that was not allowed on the R/T Board.  It was not a timeshare (we own a vacation rental on Maui) and I wanted a transfer of DVC points in exchange.  I wasn't actually looking for a trade at the time but I saw an opportunity when the other member was looking for information about accomodations in South Maui on short notice.  I contacted the other member by pm and we worked it out privately without using the R/T board.   -- Suzanne


----------

